# Rechtsklick funktioniert in Illustrator nicht



## twingotwins (5. November 2015)

Liebe Illustrator-User,
meine Rechte Maustaste funktioniert (nur) in Illustrator (Version CC 2015) nicht mehr. Es öffnet sich kein Auswahl-Menü beim Rechtsklick. Neustart hat nichts gebracht. Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir helfen? 
Danke
Katrin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. November 2015)

Hallo Katrin,

in Illustrator gab es noch nie eine Funktion mit der rechten Maustaste.
Was willst du den mit der rechten Maustaste erreichen?

Grüße


----------



## twingotwins (11. November 2015)

hm... Objekte gruppieren, anordnen, transformieren... das habe ich bis letzte Woche noch über die rechte Maustaste gemacht, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher


----------



## enol (12. November 2015)

Hallo Katrin,

ich habe genau das gleiche Problem!  seit ein paar Tagen geht nichts mehr mit Rechte Maustaste ..... auch ist den Befehl im Menü auch nicht mehr auffindbar?!


----------



## enol (12. November 2015)

Hallo Katrin,
.... ich bins wieder. Also schau dir mal diesen Link an  http://www.creative-aktuell.de/de/b...an-und-illustrator-vorsicht-beim-updaten.html  Wir hatten also doch recht ;-)


----------



## twingotwins (14. November 2015)

Hi enol,
vielen Dank. Ja, das wird es sein. Dann hoffen wir mal auf ein zügiges Update für uns. 
Schönes Wochenende


----------

